# 129 signal strengths



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

This morning I checked the signal strength on 129. It sure is strange that the Salt Lake HD locals are on the weakest transponder. Here is what we have at 9:45 today. Can anyone explain why this happens? I sent the info to Dish.

note: this dish is a 24" that is only used for 129 (single lnb)

1-63
2-78
4-84
5-77
6-82
7-82
8-80
9-85
10-89
11-80
12-82
13-87
16-73
17-83
18-62
19-94
21-72
22-76
23-83
27-81
30-86
31-95


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Steve H said:


> This morning I checked the signal strength on 129. It sure is strange that the Salt Lake HD locals are on the weakest transponder. Here is what we have at 9:45 today.


I think that is good data Steve. I am in the pacific noth west. My 129 LNBF is on a 500 dish. I will pull transponder data an post it here so we can compare. Did you ever hear anything back from DN?

mraroid


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I got an email from them yesterday, they tell me that someting is not right. TP 18 is too low compared to the others. Two weeks ago tp 18 was in the 70/80 range.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Steve....

Here are my numbers. I have a 500 dish (smaller than your dish) and I have the single 129 LNBF installed in it. I have not completly dialed in my 500 on the roof. It has been raining cats & dogs for the last week (as well as today). We also have a high wind storm. My numbers are in () behind your numbers:

1-63 (57)
2-78 (60)
4-84 (82)
5-77 (70)
6-82 (58)
7-82 (62)
8-80 (78)
9-85 (79)
10-89 (82)
11-80 (58)
12-82 (81)
13-87 (80)
16-73 (70)
17-83 (68)
18-62 (56)
19-94 (85)
21-72 (66)
22-76 (58)
23-83 (61)
27-81 (58)
30-86 (83)
31-95 (89)

I see a pattern. Where you have low numbers, I have low numbers. Where you have high numbers, I have high numbers. You are far away from me (we are in different states), so this is a DN Satellite feed problem, not anything local to you. I don't think DN will do anything about it. I think the only way to bring our numbers up is to install a larger dish. This is JMHO.

mraroid
Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> I think the only way to bring our numbers up is to install a larger dish. This is JMHO.


I'm using a 24" dish ...............................


----------



## CastleGrayskull (Oct 1, 2005)

Portland, OR - 24" DISH

129W

T1 - 80
T2 - 85
T4 - 95
T5 - 80
T6 - 80
T7 - 80
T8 - 90
T9 - 90
T10 - 93
T11 - 78
T12 - 93
T13 - 92
T16 - 87
T17 - 83
T18 - 80
T19 - 92
T21 - 80
T22 - 85
T23 - 80
T27 - 82
T30 - 92
T31 - 96
T32 - 83


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Seattle, WA area - Dish1000+:

Transponder 1	63
Transponder 2	64
Transponder 4	86
Transponder 5	75
Transponder 6	60
Transponder 7	64
Transponder 8	85
Transponder 9	85
Transponder 10	85
Transponder 11	62
Transponder 12	87
Transponder 13	88
Transponder 16	78
Transponder 17	77
Transponder 18	60
Transponder 19	88
Transponder 21	76
Transponder 22	64
Transponder 23	77
Transponder 27	64
Transponder 30	88
Transponder 31	91
Transponder 32	77


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

CastleGrayskull said:


> Portland, OR - 24" DISH


Your numbers are *OUTSTANDING* CastleGrayskull. I don't think any one is going to beat them. Now I know I ned to move to a 24" dish.

Can you recommend a 24" dish to me? I will be doing a self install and I am buying all my equipment.

Thanks

mraroid


----------



## CastleGrayskull (Oct 1, 2005)

mraroid said:


> Your numbers are *OUTSTANDING* CastleGrayskull. I don't think any one is going to beat them. Now I know I ned to move to a 24" dish.
> 
> Can you recommend a 24" dish to me? I will be doing a self install and I am buying all my equipment.
> 
> ...


Are you anywhere near Portland?


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Seattle, WA area - Dish1000+:
> 
> Transponder 1	63
> Transponder 2	64
> ...


Wow, did you install your dish or did someone else?
Recommendations for an installer in the Seattle area?
1000+ Is that 28'' ellip.?
I'm hoping they authorize RSN's for HD Sports on 129  as I can 'move' and
get HD from 129. I figure I can't lose this Sunday as I like both teams. Go Hawks Go Bears


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought and installed myself. By going from a Dish1000 to a Dish1000+ I gained, on average, about 10 points per transponder. Still not as high as a 24" Dish but it allowed me to have a single dish install, and minimizes the dropouts. The Dish1000+ is the new Dish that picks up 118.7 as well as 110, 119, 129, looks a lot like a SuperDish. I don't know of any installers in the area with them since there is not any local programming for us on 118.7.

Gotta cheer for the Hawks, your in Bothell, not Chicago


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in Rock Hill, SC (just across the SC line from Charlotte NC)
I've got the Dish 1000+ (I think it's the +)

Transponder 1 51
Transponder 2 47
Transponder 4 59
Transponder 5 59
Transponder 6 43
Transponder 7 49
Transponder 8 58
Transponder 9 60
Transponder 10 59
Transponder 11 47
Transponder 12 58
Transponder 13 60
Transponder 16 56
Transponder 17 60
Transponder 18 44
Transponder 19 61
Transponder 21 57
Transponder 22 45
Transponder 23 50
Transponder 27 47
Transponder 30 58
Transponder 31 62
Transponder 32 55


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in Colo Springs CO and have a dish 500 for 129 my signals at 12 PM MT

1-72 13-83
17-74 16-75
2-72 18-68
4-84 19-85
5-73 21-70
6-66 22-71
7-72 23-74 
8-80 27-73
9-90 30-83 
10-83 31-90
11-69 32-71
12-83

Mike


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in Colo Springs CO and have a dish 500 for 129 my signals at 12 PM MT

1-72 
17-74 
2-72 
4-84 
5-73 
6-66 
7-72 
8-80 
9-90 
10-83
11-69
12-83
13-83
16-75
18-68
19-85
21-70
22-71
23-74
27-73
30-83
31-90
32-71

Mike


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

I am in Middle Georgia, and I have the new Dish 1000.2 Dish. The installer that did the install wasn't the greatest, but I haven't had a chance to go redo things yet. I haven't had any drops on the HD channels, so I haven't worried about it yet. But this is what I am getting:

T01 - 80
T02 - 62
T04 - 86
T05 - 74
T06 - 57
T07 - 61
T08 - 82
T09 - 89
T10 - 84
T11 - 63
T12 - 87
T13 - 92
T16 - 80
T17 - 82
T18 - 57
T19 - 88
T21 - 78
T22 - 58
T23 - 64
T27 - 61
T30 - 84
T31 - 93
T32 - 75


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I had a new ViP622 and a new Dish 1000 installed last week. Although my numbers look bad, I have yet to see a single "acquiring satellite" message. But I'm in southern Arizona, which makes me think my numbers should be better. Do I have a problem?

1/7/07, 7:30am MST
Sat 129

1-58
2-59
4-83
5-68
6-55
7-53
8-81
9-80
10-82
11-52
12-84
13-81
16-74
17-70
18-56
19-79
21-67
22-58
23-56
27-55
30-83
31-83
32-70

Thanks, Bill


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Those are about the same numbers I have up here in Denver off 129, Bill.

Lots of them in the mid-high 50's including the Tp. my Local HD's are on.

I've had my 622 about 10 months and never have any problems with it being that way.

They need to drop down in the mid 40's for me to lose it. If that actually happened, short of snowing piling up on the dish, I'd do something about it. But it doesnt, so I dont.


----------



## Citation4444 (Nov 13, 2005)

rockandchelle said:


> I am in Middle Georgia, and I have the new Dish 1000.2 Dish.


I am in North Georgia, and here are my numbers. I have a single dish but don't know which one. How do I tell? The first column are yours (Y) and the second column are mine (M)
-------Y M
T01 - 80	84
T02 - 62	78	
T04 - 86	90
T05 - 74	82
T06 - 57	62
T07 - 61	79
T08 - 82	87
T09 - 89	90
T10 - 84	86
T11 - 63	77
T12 - 87	89
T13 - 92	92
T16 - 80	80
T17 - 82	83
T18 - 57	63
T19 - 88	93
T21 - 78	78
T22 - 58	77
T23 - 64	81
T27 - 61	80
T30 - 84	89
T31 - 93	95
T32 - 75	77


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Citation4444 said:


> I am in North Georgia, and here are my numbers. I have a single dish but don't know which one. How do I tell? The first column are yours (Y) and the second column are mine (M)
> -------Y M
> T01 - 80	84
> T02 - 62	78
> ...


Looks like I might be able to get a better signal, so I will have to play with it sometime. :dance01:


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rockandchelle said:


> I am in Middle Georgia, and I have the new Dish 1000.2 Dish. ...


Do you have any pictures? This is the first time I've heard of a 1000.2 installation. I've seen the pictures in the Charlie Chats but not the dish installed. Did you have a 1000 before that? If so how much of an improvement did you get by putting in a 1000.2?


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

No, I went from Directv to Dish Network, so this was a new install. I did have Dish Network at one time, but had an old Dish 500 Legacy dish. I can take pictures if you like, because I need to get up and redo some of the wiring (installer didn't do the greatest job, glad I was home to alteast help him out). But, what kind of pictures would you like??


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

rockandchelle said:


> No, I went from Directv to Dish Network, so this was a new install. I did have Dish Network at one time, but had an old Dish 500 Legacy dish. I can take pictures if you like, because I need to get up and redo some of the wiring (installer didn't do the greatest job, glad I was home to alteast help him out). But, what kind of pictures would you like??


Most of us have the standard D1000 dish. We want to see what your D1000-2 looks like. It is so very new, none of us have seen it yet. Just take some pictures of it, the lnbf, and maybe bring a tape up the roof and measure the length and height for us.

Thanks

jack


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay, I will try and do it this weekend if my wife doesn't have our baby. I will post back when I have something.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

FIGURE THIS OUT

I was just up on my roof looking at the 24" 129 dish, wiggled it around a bit (noticed that the mount was iffy), came inside and checked the 129-18 signal and it was up to 81!!!!! Now, was it my wiggling the dish or has Dish fixed tp 18?

All the other transponders are the same as they were a copuple of days ago...............makes me think that 18 was "fixed". I emaild Dish and will post here when I get an answer.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Steve H said:


> FIGURE THIS OUT
> 
> I was just up on my roof looking at the 24" 129 dish, wiggled it around a bit (noticed that the mount was iffy), came inside and checked the 129-18 signal and it was up to 81!!!!! Now, was it my wiggling the dish or has Dish fixed tp 18?


Probably the wiggling did it, especially if it jumped right after that.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

Bishop, CA, Winegard 30" (76cm) D-tube dish on Dish 129 installed at my 40 acre spread....

Used to have a Dish 500 with single LNB (I-Adaptor).
Now Signal so strong I don't even bother brushing the snow off it. 

01	87
02	89
04	95
05	87
06	85
07	90
08	94
09	94
10	98
11	87
12	96
13	95
16	88
17	87
18	87
19	102
21	84
22	88
23	92
27	94
30	100
31	106
32	87


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

I too have a dish 1000

1 78
2 59
3 89
4 80
5 80
6 57
7 59
8 88
9 89
10 85
11 57
12 92
13 92
16 85
17 84
18 60
19 86
21 84
22 62
23 62
27 62
30 85
31 91


----------



## capt_ron (Nov 23, 2006)

Dish 1000+
VIP 622

1 83
2 85
4 90
5 79
6 81
7 86
8 88
9 91
10 95
11 86
12 93
13 94
16 85
17 85
18 83
19 98
21 82
22 86
23 88
27 91
30 96
31 103
32 82


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

mraroid said:


> Most of us have the standard D1000 dish. We want to see what your D1000-2 looks like. It is so very new, none of us have seen it yet. Just take some pictures of it, the lnbf, and maybe bring a tape up the roof and measure the length and height for us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jack


Ok, here are some pictures for everyone of the Dish 1000.2. I wasn't able to get the dish down yet to redo the wiring (you can see the poor job the guy did). It will probably be something next week, so I will take more pictures then.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the pics. Ya, pretty lame wiring job the guy did, but it pretty much amounts to the one install I had done for me. Instead of zip tying the wires like your guy did, my guy routed them under the eve of the roof and just stapled them back and forth a bunch of times to use up the slack. First and last install I ever let anyone else do for me =).


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Here is a poor job of taking care of the coax and mounting a dish..............


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Here is a poor job of taking care of the coax and mounting a dish..............


And people ask me why I do my own install.......
I can tell you have a nice home and take pride in it Steve. I hope you get the install cleaned up soon.

mraroid


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

rockandchelle said:


> I am in Middle Georgia, and I have the new Dish 1000.2 Dish. The installer that did the install wasn't the greatest, but I haven't had a chance to go redo things yet. I haven't had any drops on the HD channels, so I haven't worried about it yet. But this is what I am getting:
> 
> T01 - 80
> T02 - 62
> ...


 How are the signals on the 110/119 sats? ARe they stronger since the Dish is supposed to be bigger and the mast is further from the pan dish?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

After the "professional' installer tweaked my angles on my Dish1000 upgrade, I wasn't happy with the signal strengths because it wasn't as strong as I had it with the Dish500. The installer told me that it wouldn't be as high because it's a different dish. I understood and believed him, but I still thought some better tweaking would give me some more 'points' of signal strength.

After the installer left, I went right out to the dish with my wrench and phone (to intercom my wife at the receiver so she could tell me signal strength). I was able to tweak about 5 more 'points' by adjusting all 3--angle, azimuth, and skew.

Be ready though if you've never tweaked a 1000 dish. I learned that they are much more sensitive to the slightest adjustment. With the 500, you can move and listen to the tone go up or down for strength. With the 1000, there is MUCH less movement between: nothing, best possible, and then nothing again.


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, the Dish 1000.2 is tweaked and ready to go. My signal levels have increased some, but I need to get the final readings on all transponders. I will try and do that this afternoon.


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are some signal levels for everyone to look at with the Dish 1000.2. Now, I don't know if these are as high as they could be because it is extremely overcast and nasty looking here. But here are the signals for 129 and a few random ones for 119 and 110.

Satellite 129
T01 - 86
T02 - 81
T04 - 92
T05 - 86
T06 - 76
T07 - 81
T08 - 87
T09 - 93
T10 - 87
T11 - 78
T12 - 90
T13 - 97
T16 - 85
T17 - 89
T18 - 63
T19 - 95
T21 - 86
T22 - 80
T23 - 85
T27 - 84
T30 - 94
T31 - 101
T32 - 85

Satellite 110
T06 - 108
T24 - 101

Satellite 119
T02 - 116
T11 - 120


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

I posted my numbers earlier in this thread, and I've got a question. 

My dish has a big "PLUS" on the front...does this mean I have the 1000+ ?

More on the point of this thread, though...Right now I'm getting a 115 signal strength on Sat 119 TP 11. However, on Sat 129, TP 27, I'm only getting a signal strength of 43. I'm getting dropouts watching Food Network HD (which is on Sat 129 TP 27) almost 50% of the show. 

Could there be something wrong with my LNB for 129? Would tweaking the dish a bit help at all? Using the above numbers (granted, from a different dish and LNB array that I have, I should be getting nearly 40 more points of signal strength. We've had minor icing in the last 18 hours, so that's some of it, but in my previous post I wasn't doing much better than the 43 anyway.

Any ideas? I've only had my install for less than 2 months, and the installer came out once to replace an LNB for my 129 satellite, which had totally gone bad.

Thanks in advance!
Tim


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

if you can tune to channel 9903 and channel 9901 you have the dish 1000+. if you can tune to channel 9901 but not channel 9903 then you have the dish 1000.

in rock hill with a relatively new install you probably have the dish 1000+ since charlotte hd locals will require this dish (whenever they go live).


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

tcooper185 said:


> More on the point of this thread, though...Right now I'm getting a 115 signal strength on Sat 119 TP 11. However, on Sat 129, TP 27, I'm only getting a signal strength of 43. I'm getting dropouts watching Food Network HD (which is on Sat 129 TP 27) almost 50% of the show.
> 
> Could there be something wrong with my LNB for 129? Would tweaking the dish a bit help at all? Using the above numbers (granted, from a different dish and LNB array that I have, I should be getting nearly 40 more points of signal strength. We've had minor icing in the last 18 hours, so that's some of it, but in my previous post I wasn't doing much better than the 43 anyway.


Yeah I'd tweak it a lil bit.. cheat it more for 129 even if it sacrfices the others somewhat. If you even get that tranponder up to 50 it would likely stop the dropouts.. still wouldnt have much room for error in inclement weather but it'd be fine otherwise.

Before you even loosen any bolts just torque/twist the pan some with your hand..push or pull the top a bit.. and the side.. see how it gives you more or less on the scale for those weak transponders.


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

Washington DC, 7th floor apartment (no line of sight to 61.5)

Dish 500 single LNB - high 80's in general

Just got a new 622. The 'professional' installer said it could not be done, but all HD chanels are coming in.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

:new_smili LUV your reports. I have had Dish for 8 years, and ofcourse, I am expert to installing my new 6222 and Dish11000. You are all pros, like I am. Thank You.. Yes, I sure do look forward to hi definition programing. Dish arm must be leveled on R.V. tripod.. Your transponder numbers are important.. Thank again.. Hopefully, I be able to get Seattle-HD nets. instead of my stinking hometown station..


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

so you have a dish pointed at 129 in washington dc. wow. i wonder if i could get a signal here just south of baltimore.



yakface said:


> Washington DC, 7th floor apartment (no line of sight to 61.5)
> 
> Dish 500 single LNB - high 80's in general
> 
> Just got a new 622. The 'professional' installer said it could not be done, but all HD chanels are coming in.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

psnarula,

Must be an east coast bias, we can get 61.5 northwest of Seattle! The dish elevation is 10 degrees. 129 from DC is what 15-20 degrees!

I had 61.5 for a while, the dish was facing down and the signal was shot between the trees. Of couse, I was an HD addict and was going to get the Voom 10 at all costs! 129 is a weak satellite, but it is easier to aim from the west coast.

My name is Miner and I am an HD addict!


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

i guess the reason i was a bit surprised was because off the exclusion chart for 129 (which includes washington dc). of course, i should have focused more on the physics of it all because your analysis makes good sense.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Miner said:


> psnarula,
> 
> Must be an east coast bias, we can get 61.5 northwest of Seattle! The dish elevation is 10 degrees. 129 from DC is what 15-20 degrees!


61.5 is a very hard bird to get from Seattle. You need to have a open shot low on the horizon to the east. Between other houses, trees, and hills this is near impossible for a lot of people, myself included.


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks rockandchelle for posting the 1000.2 pics! 

Does anybody has pics of your Dish 1000 + to share?

I read the specs it is probably bigger than the SuperDish 105 or 121 but hasn't seen one yet.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Rob,

It only took me a few days to find the spot where I could see 61.5. I mounted a dish to a plank of wood and brought a 4000 receiver on the roof with a small TV and moved it slowly around til I found a small space between the trees! I spent a few more hours finding the space that was most centered between the trees and the mounted it to the roof.

Of course, that was when I was between jobs after I moved up here. I don't have that much time anymore.

Miner


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dvbfan said:


> Thanks rockandchelle for posting the 1000.2 pics!
> 
> Does anybody has pics of your Dish 1000 + to share?
> 
> I read the specs it is probably bigger than the SuperDish 105 or 121 but hasn't seen one yet.


Here you go. . .

Since these pictures were taken I have installed the supplied support struts to stabilize the Dish. It is not a small Dish, more like a SuperDish than a Dish1000.

Size Differences:
SuperDish: 34.3" W x 24.4" H
Dish1000: 23.5" W x 18.5" H
Dish1000.2: 25.9" W x 20.7" H
Dish1000+: 30.9" W x 23.8" H

As you can see it's a little smaller than a SuperDish, but not a lot.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are my 129 numbers with a D1000 for 129 Only vs 30" dish
These were done on two different days with different weather, but here they are
tx-d1000-winegard 76cm

from southern california

01-78-93
02-76-93
04-88-99
05-78-94
06-59-85
07-63-91
08-85-71
09-84-98
10-86-99
11-60-88
12-87-98
13-86-100
16-76-95
17-76-96
18-59-88
19-85-101
21-71-92
22-61-92
23-63-92
27-61-94
30-84-100
31-91-106
32-73-92


I must say that I am very impressed the 76cm (30") dish from wiengard.

It is HUGE... and I had to reinforce the eave to install it, but a 20 point jump in almost all the transponders is worth it.

Now I have one dish for each of my 4 satellite locations:
110 - D500
119 - D1000
129 - Winegard 30"
148 - D500

If I had unlimited funds, I would probably get a 30" dish for 110 and 119 too, just to see if I could eliminate rain fade..

anyways...


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

psnarula said:


> so you have a dish pointed at 129 in washington dc. wow. i wonder if i could get a signal here just south of baltimore.


I'm sure you can get it there if you have no obstructions. The elevation is 22.5 here. I am in Silver Spring so you are not that far away.

I also have BEV and 129 is coming in stronger than 82.


----------

